# Brick Veneer Chimney w/ Factory Insert



## rhomfeld (Jul 4, 2005)

I have a code inspector that is giving me fits. I installed a 42" gas/wood burning fireplace instead of a true masonry fireplace. I framed the flue through the rough and boxed in around the metal flue for the chimney. Now I want to brick the chimney. I installed triple green rafters next to the chimney to support the brick weight. 

Is this common practice for you all? How do you frame for a brick veneer or stone chimney when not using a masonry fireplace?

Thanks,

Roy


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Use Faux Brick. Otherwise, the masonry has to be carried from the slab.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Exterior masonry veneers with a weight of less than 40 pounds per square foot are permitted to be supported by wood or steel (R703.7.2). The chimney's veneer will surely have a compressive weight of more than that.


----------



## rhomfeld (Jul 4, 2005)

I see brick chimneys everywhere and know they do not have full masonry fireplaces. I have visited with several contractors that build million dollar homes and they say use triple greens. Engineering wise, triple greens (2x6's) are more than strong enough to support 120 lbs/lf with a deflection of less than L/240.

I am not for sure I agree with your comment...


----------



## rhomfeld (Jul 4, 2005)

Checked the code again... and I read the section you stated, 703.7.2 and found where three triples are good enough. King size brick with mortar is around 30lbs/sqft. Figure 703.7.2.2 shows how to install it. I will settle this with the inspector in the morning.

Thanks for getting me in the right direction mdshunk.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I am too focused on full masonry chimneys, sorry. I get a calculation of 4-10 PSF bearing weight max, which is easily covered by your design.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Sooooo.....

How did you make out with the inspector?


----------

